
Show HN: Learn programming through free project-based courses via email - leeuwnhawk
http://www.grayscaletraining.com/courses
======
leeuwnhawk
I'm one of the co-founders of
[http://www.grayscaletraining.com](http://www.grayscaletraining.com). We have
tested this model of free email subscription based courses to teach
programming with over a 100 students from our alma mater. So far, the response
has been positive. Any feedback regarding our model would be highly
appreciated.

